# Types of sugar



## Frjen (Jan 2, 2015)

I will be brewing a new batch of wine soon. But I am wondering what kind of sugar to use.
The resipe asks for demerah sugar.


----------



## Julie (Jan 2, 2015)

what is it that you will be making?


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jan 2, 2015)

The yeast dont care, sugar is sugar. Now, if you are looking for a specific flavor profile it might matter.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jan 2, 2015)

Could the sugar to be added be Demerara? True Demerara sugar is a specific variety of raw sugar. It looks like US brown sugar - but the latter is refined sugar with some of the molasses added back for coloring. Demerara is naturally brown. Don't know how common it is in the USA.


----------



## richmke (Jan 2, 2015)

Demerah sugar is like "raw sugar". Brown Sugar is regular white sugar with molasses added back. Demerah sugar is sugar before it has been refined to white sugar. So, you can consider it "natural" brown sugar.

Brown vs White sugar: Brown may impart a caramel taste.

Table Sugar is Sucrose. Sucrose is metabolized into Glucose and Fructose. Fructose is then metabolized into Glucose. Glucose is then metabolized into alcohol. Note: Dextrose is the form of Glucose that living organisms use.

Some LHBS sell Dextrose so the Yeast have less work to do. I have no idea if that makes any difference.

Table sugar comes is two forms: Cane and Beet sugar. Bakers swear by Cane sugar. I have never read anything about differences for beer or wine making purposes.


----------



## Frjen (Jan 2, 2015)

I am making a potatoe wine and the recipe asks for demera.


----------



## richmke (Jan 2, 2015)

Frjen said:


> I am making a potatoe wine and the recipe asks for demera.



Brown sugar should be fine if you can't find demera. Regular table sugar should be fine too.


----------



## Frjen (Jan 2, 2015)

What role does the lemon play in winemaking ?

I was hoping to use locan resources only and lemons can't griw here.

Are there any types og vegetables than are citric ?


----------



## richmke (Jan 2, 2015)

Frjen said:


> What role does the lemon play in winemaking ?




Increase acidity


----------

